# Best Veteran of WWI for you?



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 1, 2008)

I thought it over and realized my last thread was a bit negative and could be misunderstood. 

So here's a more positive one. 

Who is a veteran of WWI you really admire?

Off the bat for me, The Red Baron.







No, no, not that one! The REAL one. 






When I think WWI soldier, Red Baron first comes to mind. Yeah I know, it's a bit shallow, I should read my history books more, a lot of people probably think first of him too because he is so famous and he has a Pizza and Snoopy to keep his memory alive for the Public, which isn't quite fair, I mean he liked dogs, but he didn't really have anything to do with Pizza. But if people remember him that way, who's to complain? At least he is still remembered.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 1, 2008)

But as a vetran, wouldn't that imply that he/she survived the conflict. In a sense, the question would be about them after they served in WW1 and not during. 

So the question, just throwing this out there, would include names like Hemingway, Dos Pasos, Dowding, Goering, Trumman, McArthur, Rommel, Montgomery, Sassoon, Graves, ect. It could take a wide scope and consider their careers after the war and how they handled themselves after the war. 

It is a very good idea for a thread, if it can be worked out.

BTW- If anybody wants to read a great book on WW1, read "Goodbye to All That" by Graves. Up there with "All Quiet on the Western Front" but more suttle.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 2, 2008)

You're right. The Red Baron never made it past the war. 

Well, how about a person, soldier, or even civilian you find interesting from WWI.


----------



## Bernhart (Apr 2, 2008)

Raymond Collishaw

had an intersting career, in WW1, Russia, and WW2


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 2, 2008)

Banting won the MC in WW1 and invented or discovered Insulin then played a major role in developement of the G suit before dying in a plane crash in WW2


----------



## timshatz (Apr 2, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> Banting won the MC in WW1 and invented or discovered Insulin then played a major role in developement of the G suit before dying in a plane crash in WW2



That's pretty impressive.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 2, 2008)

I think you could possible put a good name out every day and never get to the end. There were so many greats that came out of that war. 

But in terms of book writers about Air Combat, I would have to give it to Victor Yeats. Wrote one book before his death in 1935 and it is, by far, the best book I've ever read on WW1 Air Fighting. Called "Winged Victory", it is a classic. Brilliant book, better than "Sagitarius Rising" (which is also a classic). 

Here is a link:

Amazon.com: Winged Victory: V Yeates: Books

It is unfortunate he died because he was a very talented writer.


----------



## joy17782 (Apr 2, 2008)

Gen John Pershing . He kept the army togeather when france and england wanted too use are dough boys as replacement troops .They had already murdered theres in there stupid tactic


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 6, 2008)

joy17782 said:


> Gen John Pershing . He kept the army togeather when france and england wanted too use are dough boys as replacement troops .They had already murdered theres in there stupid tactic



I agree the murderous warfare of Trench Warfare was Murder of the modern time. But however I take exception that you think that the French and British Murdered their Troops wholesale and wanted to replace those losses with US Troops. More of a lack of intelligence and understanding of Modern Warfare that was presented to Nations taking part in World War 1. Which by no means am I making excuses for . I might remind you that General U S Grant offered a butchers bill to President Lincoln which included the same style of Trench Warfare during the later stages of your own Civil War in the United States. And some might see Cold Harbour and other Battles from the later stages of your own Civil War as stupid tactics which indeed was Trench Warfare. In particular the Petersburg Line in the siege of Richmond. So before you make a statement like that again I suggest you think how some others might view it.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 6, 2008)

joy17782 said:


> Gen John Pershing . He kept the army togeather when france and england wanted too use are dough boys as replacement troops .They had already murdered theres in there stupid tactic


I suggest you read up on the first war , and how much different were Pershings tactics different from others .The battle to keep troops under the national command had already been determined by the Aussies and Canada


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 6, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> I suggest you read up on the first war , and how much different were Pershings tactics different from others .The battle to keep troops under the national command had already been determined by the Aussies and Canada



That is correct Pb. Australians 5 ANZAC Corps under Major General Sir John Monash. And each and every one of those 5 ANZAC Corps took a battering before and after the US Troops had arrived. And not only a battering from the Germans. Which was to be expected but to obtain National Command by Australians for Australians on the Western Front from the British High Command. It took nearly 2 1/2 years for that to occur for the ANZACs. And the Canadians went through a similar events to gain National Command of their Troops. And I am not forgetting our gallant New Zealanders who fought right alongside Australian and Canadians during World War 1


----------



## Karl Sitts (Apr 6, 2008)

OK, guys, I'll show my age - kinda- my favorite WW I vet is sgt Alvin York, Medal of Honor winner(U.S. Army!-Karl


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 6, 2008)

I haven't a single favourite World War One Veteran. So I will say the entire 1st AIF (Australian Imperial Forces). Those who returned and those who still lay in fields in Belgium France Gallipoli and the Middle East. Australia Remembers your sacrifice. But if I have to remember one Digger. My Great Grand Uncle who was Killed in Action 6th-8th August 1915 4th Battlion Australian Infantry Gallipoli Campaign. His sacrfice has never been forgotten by my family. He maybe buried at Lone Pine Cemetry but his family brought him home in our hearts and memory


----------



## Kruska (May 7, 2008)

Most prominent/Best WW1 Veteran?

Off course A.H. from corporal to leader of the 1000 years empire. Mastermind of a plan that cost 40 million people their lives.

I do not admire him and I am not a NAZI

Regards
Kruska


----------

